
Semantic Scholar launched: an AI-based academic search engine - pacala
https://www.semanticscholar.org/
======
etzioni
See also: [http://www.nature.com/news/artificial-intelligence-
institute...](http://www.nature.com/news/artificial-intelligence-institute-
launches-free-science-search-engine-1.18703)

------
nilojyoti
[http://www.geekwire.com/2015/paul-allens-ai2-launches-
search...](http://www.geekwire.com/2015/paul-allens-ai2-launches-search-
engine-designed-specifically-for-scientists/)

